# tuna patties



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

....30 minutes is all i ask and will provide some ideas for those whole are struggling for variety

here goes

one can drained tuna from brine

25g of wholemeal self raising flour

40g of oats (jumbo ones are better)

2 egg whites

10g of natty crunchy peanut butter

simply put all in bowl and mix to paste

flatten out on baking tray with baking sheet (non stick) (like a thin/medium crust pizza size)

place in pre heated oven (fairly high temp)

cook for appx 20 minutes til edges are slightly crispy and the middle is firm (ie not soggy)

out it comes, sprinkle a little salt over (rock salt being ideal)

and enjoy

appx 40g of protein

30 minutes is all i ask..................

thats nicked from over on MT, by a member called "toxictoffee"

actually is not bad, big breakfast thismorning it was!!


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

has no-one tried these???

cmon

DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Could that be used as a base for a pizza?

Throw on some tomato puree and some low fat cheese and you're set for a pretty healthy pizza?


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

big said:


> Could that be used as a base for a pizza?
> 
> Throw on some tomato puree and some low fat cheese and you're set for a pretty healthy pizza?


Sounds like a good idea, might try that 2nite


----------



## Killerkeane (Nov 9, 2003)

im not gonna use it as a pasta base, no way but the actual patties sounds good


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

big said:


> Could that be used as a base for a pizza?
> 
> Throw on some tomato puree and some low fat cheese and you're set for a pretty healthy pizza?


Update - I tried this today in pizza form. It kicks ass


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

you got any great recipies for someone who,s dieting.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you could use these in a diet i could definatly use these on my moderate carb day seeing as the fats will be mostly coming from good sources i don't see a problem i will probably try it tomorrow..


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

ave it.

Big, you updated yourself before i saw your original post! but i grate cheese over mine. i make 2 for each sitting, nearly 1000cals of not too bad nutrition


----------

